
The Simpson Gearset (2017) - userbinator
https://ateupwithmotor.com/terms-technology-definitions/simpson-gearset/
======
aquabeagle
Battle of the interstitials

[http://imgs.fyi/img/7b1q.png](http://imgs.fyi/img/7b1q.png)

------
Namari
I clicked because I thought it was about the Simpsons... Next time I'll read
the whole title before clicking.

